# 3D Printing > 3D Printers (Hardware) >  First 3D Printer - and this is what I need to print...

## DCJ777

I work for a law firm and do all of our Graphics and 3D animations for trial. In a recent case, we had a model of some oilfield equipment I built 3D printed for use as an aid in explaining the case to the jury. It worked so well the attorneys are wanting to do it more often. So I have approval to purchase our own 3D printer. Some of what they want to print can be pretty complex, so I think i need a printer with dual extractors so that I can print dissolvable or break away supports. I really only need to be able to print PLA. but would like to have the option to print ABS or other high temp stuff. I have been looking at several and the YouTube reviews look good but then I start reading other reviews and forums and it seems like just about everything is getting modded or has issues. I am very hands on and could do any troubleshooting, but I just don't have the time to spend on tweaking and modding. Sometimes I will have very little time to build and get something printed. We need a reasonably fast print speed. Tolerances are not critical; the parts just need to look right. What would you suggest that will require little to no modding and would reliably print. The example I am attaching would not have to be printed as a single part. Fully assembled it would need to be large enough for Jury to see. Assembled it would be 12-18" tall. Thanks for any input. Some I am considering in no particular order: Makerbot Methode, LulzBot TAZ Pro, Flashforge Creator 3 Pro, Raise3D E2, TENLOG TL-D3 Pro, Qidi ifast

----------

